
From selling admin templates on a marketplace to creating our own platform - PhilipDaineko
https://flatlogic.com/blog/from-selling-admin-templates-on-a-marketplace-to-creating-our-own-platform-a-story-of-flatlogic/
======
new_guy
The problem with all those themes are they're all basically identical to each
other, just variations on a theme and there's nothing there that's actually
functionally useful, as in could be used (by me) in an actual real-world
project.

~~~
PhilipDaineko
Why do you think there is such a demand for them then?

------
PhilipDaineko
OP is here.

We have been selling admin dashboard templates for five years on Wrapbootstrap
and now developed our own platform.

Let me know if you have any questions or comments!

